# horse livery



## Elfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey there 
we are going to move to Dubai end of this year. I will bring my 2 stallions and I am looking for a stable. I am riding dressage and I would be very gratefull for every kind of advice.
Would be nice to have an a/c riding arena, but not necessary.
Many thanks in advance,
Elfi


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Elfi said:


> Hey there
> we are going to move to Dubai end of this year. I will bring my 2 stallions and I am looking for a stable. I am riding dressage and I would be very gratefull for every kind of advice.
> Would be nice to have an a/c riding arena, but not necessary.
> Many thanks in advance,
> Elfi


Dubai Polo & Equestrian Club. It is located across from Arabian Ranches and there is a good vet located there as well.


----------



## Elfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you. I have already seen the Polo Club and the Emirates Equestrian Centre. The Polo Club seems to be really big and might be an option. The EEC don't want ta have more stallions. Any more ideas?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Elfi said:


> Thank you. I have already seen the Polo Club and the Emirates Equestrian Centre. The Polo Club seems to be really big and might be an option. The EEC don't want ta have more stallions. Any more ideas?


Sorry. I'm not a horse person and only know of the one by the Ranches


----------



## Pegasus (Sep 12, 2012)

Check out sharjah. Its a great place. People even come just for the really hot months as it has two big indoor schools, and stabling all under the same roof all a/c. There are other stables outside with a/c. There a number of out door schools for the cooler months. Walkers, a swimming pool. Some desert hacking. 
There are riders of all disaplines
The down side unlike some other yards there is no grass turnout paddocks only sand. But there are places you can go to graze inhand. 

Website not grate but have a look.
serc.ae


----------



## Pegasus (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh it also have an equine hospital on site.


----------



## Pegasus (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry to post again a useful site is nakich horses. If you need any info just send an email to the lady there. She is lovely and very useful


----------



## Elfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Pegasus
thank you so much for this very usefull information. That's fantastic!!! I will definitely go to see the Sharjah, I would love to be in a stable with an a/c riding arena  Sounds great!


----------



## Wildhunt (Sep 14, 2012)

*Desert Palm*

You could also look at Desert Palm. Residences and livery in the same place. It's really lovely out there 

I'm new here, so I can't post a link, but go to albwardy dot com; select hospitality and lifestyle and then Desert Palm Residences!


----------



## Elfi (Jul 17, 2012)

Wildhunt said:


> You could also look at Desert Palm. Residences and livery in the same place. It's really lovely out there
> 
> I'm new here, so I can't post a link, but go to albwardy dot com; select hospitality and lifestyle and then Desert Palm Residences!


 This sounds very good. We will defintely go and see that place as well.


----------

